# While living in germany, doing a course on job seeker visa. allowed??



## nitinsg

Hi Folks,
I was trying out different options while we live in germany on JSV.

1 - Can we do some course simultaneous to our job search?

2 - Can we extend our visa if we don't find a job in 6 months, to be prepared for 
worst case?

3 - While on job search, Can we join a course and convert our JSV to student visa 
which can allow us to live until our studies gets over(instead of six months)?

Any reference of those who have gone through Job Seeker Visa??

Reply appreciated,
Thnx in advance


----------



## financepil

I would like to know if a JSV can be converted to student visa ?


----------

